# Long Caboose



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrè Schofield offers an acrylic kit that assembles into a base for a long caboose. 

I bought one and covered it in thin scribed wood siding. I got some caboose trucks from Ozark. The railing and grab irons are made from brass rod and strip. The roof is covered with something I picked up at the fabric store - Pattern-Ease. The smoke stack is just some brass tube.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

Really outstanding! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, Very nice, Bruce. Outstanding.....


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

she's a beaut!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a well crafted model! She looks great! I'll bet you had a blast constructing her!


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice! What scale? 

Jack


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

It's 1:20 scale.

Here's a few more shots before it was painted.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome caboose: I have been wanting to make one of the long cabooses for a while now, but have not been able to find any measured drawings online. Now I find out that Bruce Maxwell passed away last december and his son is not going to continue selling the photos and Drawings that Bruce's Father amased and sold over the years, it will get even harder to find some. Can you give more information on the acrylic bsae you used and where you obtained it and the Scribed wood you used. 

Again, Awesome model. 

Dan S.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

The kit consists of several pieces of 7/32" acrylic. Sides, ends, floors, roof, and cupola pieces. 











I got it from Andrè Schofield - I thought he had an ad in classifieds, but I can't seem to find it. Anyway, there's more info here: http://www.lakesalteredimages.com/Prices.html 

I bought some scribed siding from MicroMark - it's 1/16" thick with 3/16" spacing. 



There's a few more pictures and detail over here: http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=12834

Edited to add working links. I THOUGHT they were automatic.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice caboose indeed! I looked at the pictures of the construction of the details on the LSC link you posted... what a craftmanship! 
That Pattern Ease on the roof looks good.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, that is one sweet ??? hack? Of course, being Bruce Chandler with his modeling skills helps a bit  That's the kind of stuff they don't tell you when you buy the kit.


----------

